# Buyer beware



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Fender Stratocaster water slide headstock decal | Guitars | Markham / York Region | Kijiji


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

The logo's not correct for the serial #.
Idiot.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

I have seen this kind of stuff on $100 necks lately on Kjiji


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

These types of people are killing the used market that so many musicians used to rely on. Thanks for the post Distortion


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Stratocaster neck | Guitars | Mississauga / Peel Region | Kijiji


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

This one's questionable too.
Suhr tele or strat neck fender squire epiphone Gibson | Guitars | Mississauga / Peel Region | Kijiji
_A convincing suhr neck replica._


----------

